# Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - wondo.at



## John Bello (14 April 2009)

ich bekam eine mahnung von auer witte thiel (rechtsanwälte) welche die wondo gmbh (betreiber der seite xloadz.com) vertreten  demnach schulde ich ihnen xxx euro, wobei nicht einmal das datum oder sonst irgendetwas dazu erläutert wird. alles sehr seltsam. zudem kommt vor einer rechnung oder vor dem vertragsabschluss direkt eine mahnung.  das erste schreiben habe ich ignoriert. im zweiten ist die unterschrift sogar verpixelt und von computerhand. stundung und ratenzahlung wird freundlichst angeboten. ratenzahlung, habe ich gehört, dient nur einer vertragszustimmung. wirklich fies das mit der ratenzahlung.   solle ich nun bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid warten? oder soll ich ein lebenszeichen von mir geben?   außerdem, wieso sollte ich, ich habe mich nie irgendwo angemeldet und schon gar nicht mit echten daten, jetzt auf einmal anwaltskosten oder einschreibgebühren blechen, obwohl ich komplett nichts dazu beigetragen habe? eine katastrophe! wie sieht denn die rechtslage dazu aus? keinerlei dienste wurden in anspruch genommen. etwa zur gleichen zeit wurden x verschiedene beträge von x firmen per lastschriftverfahren bequem abgebucht. naja, dank sparkassen internetbanking geht das über baking --> lastschriftrückgabe kommentarlos zurück auf mein konto  aber nervig ist sowas schon! was kann man denn selber dagegen unternehmen? vor allem, wieso kann man sowas überhaupt machen? nach dem ersten bekannten fall sollte so etwas doch verhindert werden durch die herren staatsanwälte. was kann man, ohne anwalt, ich sehe nicht ein, hier auch noch geld ausgeben zu müsse, die verschwendete zeit reicht vollkommen!, dagegen machen?   viele grüße


----------



## physicus (14 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - wondo.at*

Hallo!

Leider kannst Du nicht viel dagegen machen, da es am politischen Willen fehlt für eindeutige Regelungen zu sorgen, sei es, dass das Inkassobüro nur einmal mahnen darf (wie in den USA) oder die schriftliche Bestätigung von Verträgen über Telefon oder Internet ("Soll der Taxifahrer oder Pizzabote auf einen Vertrag warten?", dt. Politikerin, weiß nicht mehr welche).

Bisher gab es 2 negative Feststellungsklagen (suche nach Girgl und Geisterfrank hier im Forum), die wurden gewonnen, aber ich glaube, Girgl und Geisterfrank sind auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben, daher dürfte das für Dich uninteressant sein.

Wegen den Lastschriftrückbuchungen sprich am Besten mit Deiner Bank. Ich habe da aber keine Ahnung, ob die da was machen können, zb selektiv sperren oder so.

LG
P


----------



## John Bello (15 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

mit dem zigarettenautomat geht man ja auch einen vertrag ein aber das ist ja was ganz anderes! solche anbieter hätten die technischen möglichkeiten etwas anständiges aufzuziehen allemal. vor allem die zeit abzuwarten hätten sie jede menge. und eine schriftliche bestätigung für solche verträge wäre ja sowieso die lösung für alles! wieso macht man das eigentlich nicht? einfach ein schreiben per post, macht ebay doch auch oder? aber wie soll ich nun auf diese 2. mahnung reagieren  viele grüße


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

Meine Erfahrung mit A_W_T ist dahin gehend eigentlich recht positiv. Deren Support erklärt einem Anrufer i. d. R. worum es bei der Forderung geht. Nur leider schicken die auch alle zur Polente, zur Anzeigenerstattung, wenn die Forderung unschlüssig ist und das finde ich dann eben nicht gut.
Aber man muss ja auch nichts der gleichen tun, nur weil ein Support das so will. Ich würde gleich von vorn herein mitteilen, dass bereits Anzeige unter dem Aktenzeichen TH4587-237645-09/1 erstattet worden ist (Zahlen bitte wahllos ändern, das schnallt eh niemand und so ein bisschen rumschwindeln ist nicht strafbar).


----------



## John Bello (16 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

so jetzt hab ich angerufen ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht war, weiß ich nicht! auf jeden fall, wollte sie es nicht akzeptieren, dass ich ihr nur die nummer durchsage und hat dann einfach aufgelegt und mir gesagt, dass ich der geschädigte bin und ich das nachweisen muss usw bla -.- YouTube - Anbieter rät zur Strafanzeige?! dieses video, sagt ja das komplette gegenteil von katzenjens... kann ich das jetzt abhaken oder hab ich noch was zu befürchten? viele grüße


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



John Bello schrieb:


> sagt ja das komplette gegenteil von katzenjens... kann ich das jetzt abhaken oder hab ich noch was zu befürchten?


Das muß du für dich selbst entscheiden, ob du Katzenjens, der ein engagierter Mitarbeiter dieses
Forums ist oder den Leuten, die dir das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen, mehr Vertrauen schenkst.

Die Entscheidung sollte eigentlich nicht schwer sein.


----------



## John Bello (16 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

ich glaube natürlich schon jens ^^


aber ich meinte das mehr so: ich habe angerufen und denen erzählt, dass ich das nicht wahr und ich schon eine strafanzeige wegen datenmissbrauch gegen unbekannt erstattet hab. da war sie auch noch ganz nett. und hat sich das notiert meinte sie in ihren unterlagen! aber dann, als ich die strafanzeige nicht faxen wollte wurde sie pampig und meinte, dass ich das dann bestimmt gar nicht wirklich gemacht hab und hat aufgelegt...


soll ich jetzt auf den nächsten brief, der ja vielleicht bald kommen wird, warten, oder noch einen schritt machen?


wobei xloadz.com sowieso bei den abzocker seiten mit aufgelistet ist... oder hat das nichts zu sagen?


viele grüße


----------



## John Bello (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

bekam gestern nochmal das erste schreiben, nachdem ich die androhung mit dem gericht ignoriert habe... scheint wohl net weiter zu gehen als zu so einem drohbrief  mal sehen wie oft ich das jetzt noch bekomme ^^ ist aber ok, wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde oder? denn ich bin ja nicht in der pflicht die nochmal darauf hinzuweisen. einmal hatte ich ja angerufen... ^^


----------



## Content-People (21 August 2009)

(edit/mod)


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2009)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



John Bello schrieb:


> ist aber ok, wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde oder?


 
Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, sich auch nur ein einziges Mal in der Sache äußern zu müssen.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (ist aber extrem selten)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## BrockPo (26 April 2010)

*Thiel & Witte*

Guten morgen,

ich weiß, es gibt zu der o. g. Firma schon den ein oder anderen Eintrag.
Aber, da man nach solchen Schreiben von Anwälten ja doch immer ein mulmiges Gefühl hat schildere ich euch kurz meinen Fall und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Am Freitag habe ich ein Schreiben von Thiel und Witte erhalten. Auf dem Anschreiben stimmte allerdings nur mein Vor- und Nachname. Straße und PLZ waren komplett falsch. Knappe 4 Zeilen, mit der Aussage "anbei die offene Postenliste". Mehr stand nicht. Im Anhang dann diverse Seiten mit Diensten und den dazugehörigen Kosten. Inkl. Lastschriftrückbuchung, Mahn- und Anwaltskosten.

Ich habe allerdings nie eine dieser Seiten besucht, und schon gar nicht diese Dienste in Anspruch genommen. Leider weiß ich nicht woher die meine Daten haben. Bzw. was das ganze soll.

Ich habe dann den Anwalt angerufen und hab erklärt das es eine Verwechslung sein muss. Die Dame meinte nur, Sie schickt mir den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der IP Adresse zu?????????????? :wall:

Was soll ich jetzt tun??? Wie so viele Raten einfach abwarten? Oder zur Polizei? Oder zum Anwalt??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal vorab!! :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

Es gibt mehrere mögliche Erklärungen, wie das zustande gekommen sein kann. Das sind aber für Dich letzten Endes alles akademische Fragen.

Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts (auch, wenn sie immer das Gegenteil behaupten).
a) bekommen sie von den Providern die Bestandsdaten nicht,
b) beweist eine IP-Adresse sowieso noch keinen Vertragsschluss.

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



BrockPo schrieb:


> Auf dem Anschreiben stimmte allerdings nur mein Vor- und Nachname. Straße und PLZ waren komplett falsch.


Wie hat Dich das Schreiben dann erreicht?


----------



## BrockPo (26 April 2010)

*AW: **wondo.at / Thiel & Witte*

Die Post hat das irgendwie weitergeleitet. War zumindest ein Aufkleber von der Post drauf.

Habe der Anwaltskanzlei auch am Telefon keinerlei Daten von mir gegeben. Weil mir das da schon komisch vorkam.

Ist halt ein mega komisches Gefühl, wenn man nen Schreiben vom Anwalt bekommt.

Falls es noch wichtig ist, geht um Abrechnungen zwischen 2007 und 2009. Aber auch immer sehr unregelmäßige Zeiträume und immer andere Seiten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*



BrockPo schrieb:


> Die Post hat das irgendwie weitergeleitet. War zumindest ein Aufkleber von der Post drauf.


Mahnbescheide gehen so jedenfalls nicht zu. Insofern ein weiterer Grund, sich da keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



BrockPo schrieb:


> Wondo


Wondo rechnet übrigens für andere Anbieter ab: https://www.online-pay.net/, z. B. Erotik.


----------



## BrockPo (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wondo rechnet übrigens für andere Anbieter ab: https://www.online-pay.net/, z. B. Erotik.


 

Laut Schreiben, gab es bei mir ja auch immer Lastschriftabbuchungen. Da ich mich aber nie angemeldet habe und keine Bankverbindung angegeben wurde blieb mir das zumindest erspart.

Aber, komisch ist das trotzdem alles.

Tue ich dann also gar nix??? Auch wenn jetzt wieder was kommen sollte? Von wegen IP Adresse oder Mahnungen oder ähnliches????????


----------



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



BrockPo schrieb:


> Von wegen IP Adresse


 
>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*



BrockPo schrieb:


> Tue ich dann also gar nix??? Auch wenn jetzt wieder was kommen sollte? Von wegen IP Adresse oder Mahnungen oder ähnliches????????


Du dürftest doch beim Telefonat bereits gemerkt haben, dass die überhaupt kein Interesse an einer ehrlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der Forderung haben. Die wollen einfach Dein Geld ohne es verdient zu haben.

Insofern solltest Du mal aufmerksam Antiscammers Beitrag und die weiterführenden Links hier lesen.


----------



## BrockPo (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - **wondo.at*

Alles klar!!!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Yellowstone (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*

Hi

Hat überhaupt mal schon jemand die Verbindungsdaten von AWT bekommen?
Nachdem ich von AWT schonm im Sommer letzten jahres mehrere Briefe bekommen habe geht es jetzt schon wieder los.Heute rief eine Dame von denen an die mir die Verbindungsdaten zuschicken wollte..........
Was sagen die überhaupt aus? 

Grüße Andi


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*

In meinem letzten Posting auf der vorigen Seite steht schon was zu IP-Adressen (denn mehr hat AWT nicht, die kriegen keine echten "Verbindungsdaten" von den Providern). IP-Adressen beweisen gar nichts.


----------



## jumbo6969 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*

hallo, ich habe das gleiche problem mit auer und witte und langsam wird es mir zu heftig. die wollen über 1000,-- Euro. bisher habe ich die mails immer freundlich ignoriert, da ich mit prebyte nie einen vertrag geschlossen habe, aber es wird mir langsam zu dumm, fast alle drei tage eine solche mail zu bekommen. was habt ihr gemacht, was ist drauß geworden.
bringt eine strafanzeige was oder ist das alles nur vergebens und regt mich unnötig auf?
grüße an alle 
jumbo


----------



## willi-wolli (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*



> aber es wird mir langsam zu dumm, fast alle drei tage eine solche mail zu bekommen


Haste kein Spamfilter ?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*

Die meisten Mailprogramme oder Mailwebseiten haben Filter, die man so einstellen kann, dass Mails von einem bestimmten Absender gleich gelöscht werden.

Köter, die kläffen, beißen nicht.


----------



## jumbo6969 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*

also freue ich mich weiter über diese schreiben und mache mal garnichts.....
weiter wie bisher.....
spam werde ich nicht einschalten, denn da gehen mir ev beweise verloren, die ich ev vor gericht brauche......denke ich mal....


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mahnung ohne Rechnung oder Auftrag - Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH*



jumbo6969 schrieb:


> denn da gehen mir ev beweise verloren, die ich ev vor gericht brauche......denke ich mal....


Wer fordert braucht Beweise. Der Betroffene braucht nicht seine  "Unschuld" zu beweisen.


----------

